# Free DIYS (currently offline)



## _Rainy_ (May 31, 2020)

DIYS:
https://nook.exchange/u/Reneerose
everything is currently up to date. Please no pms so that I can keep everything organized by who posted first.


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 31, 2020)

May I go and get some diys??  AtomicNyx from Isla Luna


----------



## Sami913 (May 31, 2020)

Could I please have the gold seat, tall lantern, and sauna heater?

Sami from IsleSchmoo


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 31, 2020)

AtomicNyx said:


> May I go and get some diys??  AtomicNyx from Isla Luna


Which ones would you like?


----------



## m i d o r i (May 31, 2020)

Hi ^.^ May I get the bamboo hat and the flat garden rock? Thanks !


----------



## Insulaire (May 31, 2020)

I’d love to get

Cardboard chair
Crest doorplate
deer Decoration
jungle flooring

EDIT: And 
- boomerang
- orange dress
- orange umbrella 
too? Happy to help you clear these out, but I understand if it’s too many asks


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 31, 2020)

Sami913 said:


> Could I please have the gold seat, tall lantern, and sauna heater?
> 
> Sami from IsleSchmoo


Sure will send dodo in a second


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 31, 2020)

Shell bed, Crest doorplate, and terrarium please ^.^


----------



## Gazer297 (May 31, 2020)

Could i get mossy garden rock


----------



## FaerieRose (May 31, 2020)

Can I get these? https://nook.exchange/l/DHow5F


----------



## Uena (May 31, 2020)

Can i get the bamboo partition?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2020)

m i d o r i said:


> Hi ^.^ May I get the bamboo hat and the flat garden rock? Thanks !


Will send dodo when I can find them!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Insulaire said:


> I’d love to get
> 
> Cardboard chair
> Crest doorplate
> ...


I’ll find them and send you a code in a bit!


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 1, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I’ll find them and send you a code in a bit!


Awesome! I checked and I have a lucky gold cat DIY from your wishlist I can bring you too


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2020)

AtomicNyx said:


> Shell bed, Crest doorplate, and terrarium please ^.^


Crest door plate is taken but the rest are available will send a code in a bit


----------



## Midna64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello! I would love the bookshelf iron garden bench if still available!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2020)

Midna64 said:


> Hello! I would love the bookshelf iron garden bench if still available!


Hey sorry the bookshelves and iron garden bench are my wishlist items. I thought it would separate them.


----------



## Midna64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Hey sorry the bookshelves and iron garden bench are my wishlist items. I thought it would separate them.


Oh darn my bad! Well I have the coconut juice of you need it


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2020)

Midna64 said:


> Oh darn my bad! Well I have the coconut juice of you need it


That’s nice of you did you want anything in return?


----------



## Midna64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nah, you can just have it for free if you would like


----------



## Luigibro (Jun 1, 2020)

I would love to grab a few diys. Do you still have the bamboo floor lamp, birthbath and garden rock?


----------



## Xdee (Jun 1, 2020)

Hii do you still bamboo hat diy


----------



## Chrissvc15 (Jun 1, 2020)

Do you still have the steel wall DIY ?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii do you still bamboo hat diy


Will send a pm when it’s your turn to come over!


----------



## Chrissvc15 (Jun 1, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Will send a pm when it’s your turn to come over!


Thank you !


----------



## nenemona (Jun 1, 2020)

May I get the Iron wood chair, Peach chair and Wooden full-length mirror?


----------



## Bellfont (Jun 1, 2020)

Do you still have the cardboard table, kettle bell, log pack, wood stack wall and steel frame wall?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi! Do you still have a steel frame wall?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2020)

nenemona said:


> May I get the Iron wood chair, Peach chair and Wooden full-length mirror?


I only have the iron wood chair and the mirror. Will pm when it’s your turn 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



The Hidden Owl said:


> Hi! Do you still have a steel frame wall?


Sorry the person above you asked for it first. Will let you know if they don’t end up coming to get it


----------



## Aluxia (Jun 1, 2020)

If you still have the rose wreath and cherry hat, I would love them  I also should have one of the DIYs on your list as well


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 1, 2020)

Aluxia said:


> If you still have the rose wreath and cherry hat, I would love them  I also should have one of the DIYs on your list as well


Sure! Give me a few minutes to find them and open my gates back up and I’ll pm you a code!


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Anblick (Jun 3, 2020)

Could I stop over? <3


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 3, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Could I stop over? <3


Hey, I’d prefer if you’d let me know which ones you’d like and I’ll send you a pm.


----------



## choconeko215 (Jun 3, 2020)

i would like mom's knapsack please


----------



## noobie007 (Jun 4, 2020)

Do you still have the shell wreath diy ?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2020)

noobie007 said:


> Do you still have the shell wreath diy ?


Pm sent


----------



## Muddy (Jun 4, 2020)

Do you still have the woodland wall and money floor?

Kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Muddy said:


> Do you still have the woodland wall and money floor?
> 
> Kitty from Kittybeach


Sure, I’ll send you a pm do you mind coming to my Island?


----------



## Muddy (Jun 4, 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 4, 2020)

If the cake are still available I'll take all 4


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> If the cake are still available I'll take all 4


Sure! do you want me to customize the for you?


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 4, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> Sure! do you want me to customize the for you?



Nope. Farming some stars rn. I can come in 10 min?


----------



## Mil (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey! Is the jailbar DIY still available? 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Oh and I'm interested in the tall garden Rock, the Iron hanger, the Iron wood bed and the Iron wood chair. Do you want to have a look over my spare DIY? 

Edit: I also miss the wooden block bed, the cabin wall and the dark wooden knot wall. 

I have a lot of spare DIYs for trade


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2020)

There’s not a whole lot of DIYs I’m in a hurry to have at the moment besides the bookshelves.

Yes, I still have all of those! I’ll send a pm when I find them all for you.


----------



## Mil (Jun 4, 2020)

The wooden bookshelf DIY?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Mil said:


> The wooden bookshelf DIY?


Yup!
I found everything but the dark wooden mosaic wall I think put the wrong on up because I only have the regular one, sorry.


----------



## Mil (Jun 4, 2020)

No problem at all!  I have the DIY for you!


----------



## morthael (Jun 4, 2020)

hello! do you still have the ironwood low table DIY?


----------



## Powerpants (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi is it possible to get the steamer set and kettlebell


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Powerpants said:


> Hi is it possible to get the steamer set and kettlebell


Sure I’ll be on for a little while, send me a pm when you see this.


----------



## Hay (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello c:

can I have the bamboo basket, the peach surprise pop up, and the ironwood cart if available? Thanks <3


----------

